# IS to control SUBJECT motion???



## sanj (Jan 7, 2013)

I was reading up on Sony RX1 specs at BH Photo and came across something of super interest to me. It says that they have a technology incorporated which helps reduce BOTH camera and subject motion!

*"SteadyShot also helps to eliminate motion blur when your subject or the camera moves during image capture."*

Is this some sort of new technology that you all are aware off that I missed? As I thought IS is only for camera shake.

Thx for any thoughts.


----------



## jondave (Jan 7, 2013)

Yep, they have a proprietary IS algorithm that predicts what your subject will do next, and the sensor compensates for this movement by shifting its focal plane. 

Actually, my sources say that the tech traces its roots to Einstein, and the camera sort of 'freezes' time to keep your subject still. They are even saying that the camera can 'see the future' and will be the precursor for time travel. 

Nikonistas are secretly rejoicing as this next generation Sony sensor will finally mean the downfall of Canon.


----------



## sanj (Jan 7, 2013)

jondave said:


> Yep, they have a proprietary IS algorithm that predicts what your subject will do next, and the sensor compensates for this movement by shifting its focal plane.
> 
> Actually, my sources say that the tech traces its roots to Einstein, and the camera sort of 'freezes' time to keep your subject still. They are even saying that the camera can 'see the future' and will be the precursor for time travel.
> 
> Nikonistas are secretly rejoicing as this next generation Sony sensor will finally mean the downfall of Canon.


----------



## Octavian (Jan 7, 2013)

To answer the question as funny as the reply was above:

"SteadyShot" is simply a term given to a feature of the camera.

This 'feature' most likely turns on an IS feature of the lens and then adjusts ISO and or aperture allowing a faster shutter speed to get a sharp image when a moving object is detected in the auto focus! simples!


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jan 7, 2013)

This new revolutionary technology traces its origin to the recent semi-proof of the existence of the God Particle. Now the camera can capture the light originating in any period of time. Does not matter if the time was long in the past or yet to come to pass.


----------



## bycostello (Jan 7, 2013)

fast shutter seems simpliest way to me?


----------



## sanj (Jan 7, 2013)

Octavian said:


> To answer the question as funny as the reply was above:
> 
> "SteadyShot" is simply a term given to a feature of the camera.
> 
> This 'feature' most likely turns on an IS feature of the lens and then adjusts ISO and or aperture allowing a faster shutter speed to get a sharp image when a moving object is detected in the auto focus! simples!



Ah!


----------



## Zen (Jan 10, 2013)

yes, but can it make chicken soup?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 10, 2013)

Zen said:


> yes, but can it make chicken soup?



Nope. But it'll clean the pots & pans from when you make it yourself.


----------



## Sporgon (Jan 10, 2013)

RAKAMRAK said:


> This new revolutionary technology traces its origin to the recent semi-proof of the existence of the God Particle. Now the camera can capture the light originating in any period of time. Does not matter if the time was long in the past or yet to come to pass.



I though DxO said Nikons can already do that ?


----------



## rs (Jan 10, 2013)

I guess that once we reach the point where a sensor can have _very_ high read out speeds and processing to match, there's no reason why you couldn't take a photo at say 1/20th of a second, but it's actually made up of a few hundred or a few thousand separate images, all at a very fast shutter speed and crazy high iso. Then the camera can stack them all together into one - stacking will bring the noise back down to controllable levels, and the individual images could be aligned to eliminate either camera movement or subject blur. Or save both processed images, or even the massive raw file of the lot for you to sort out later should there be a few things moving in different directions. 

Something tells me we're more than a few years off having the technology to do that, but it should be possible eventually. In the meantime we can carry on using IS and panning.


----------



## heptagon (Jan 10, 2013)

@rs:

For this the readout noise will have to go down to about zero. But then you're right. The ultimate limit are spectrally resolved single photon counting devices. Per pixel we now have about 100 to 100000 photons, so these devices are not too unrealistic for future technology.


----------



## ChilledXpress (Jan 10, 2013)

New feature! This camera cause mini seizures by way of a special "seizure" flash. Temporarily stunning your subjects for 10-15 seconds, during this time the subject is "frozen" and unable to ruin your photo with troublesome movement.

Warning... may cause drooling and loss of bowel control with your subjects. Do not operate while using heavy machinery.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 10, 2013)

@ sanj,
I got my eyes on this camera for awhile. It small enough up to carry around and takes amazing photos. I might order it before my next trip to Hong Kong & China, Jan 26th. The Sweep Panorama Mode is quite good.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jan 11, 2013)

The Sony records 5s into the future all the time, so you never miss that shot, and the camera knows what you are going to do before its happened.

The technology exsists to record longer into the future but anybody who has seen Back to the Future part II knows why this cannot be released into the wild.

It somewhat trumps Nikons D800 that boasted more megapickles than anybody needs at present.

The sony is equipped with a Dr.Zeuss lens.


----------

